# Are these the same?



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

hi there just checking are these two products the same just in different amounts or are they totally different??

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9948

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10156


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

As far as I know - they are the same.
Try the mfr's website.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

They are the same product just in a bigger quantity  

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------

